# Driving???/slight bladder prblem



## armyrules (21 Oct 2004)

two questions just wondering will the army teach me how to drive? since I do not have a licence, or will I have to go throught the same stuff like all the other people.  I also have a little bladder but I take medication for it so would my little bladder dilemna affect my joining the forces? would appreciate some feedback  Thanx to all who helps me


----------



## Armymedic (21 Oct 2004)

to gain a civilian drivers licence, you must endure the hoops the province of your residence requires to earn your privilege to drive. The Army will teach you to drive military vehicles, but not for you to get a civ dvr lic.

small bladder?  ???

being regularly incontinent may preclude you from serving in some or all trades of the regular CF.


----------



## armyrules (21 Oct 2004)

Oh :-\ I thought as long as I took my medication Iwould be fine. What do u think?


----------



## pbi (21 Oct 2004)

The problem is you can't assume that you'll always have access to special medication. For example, here in Afgh most of our supplies must be flown in. If the air bridge gets cut off somehow (weather, enemy activity, etc) some supplies could be exhausted, among them special medication. The CF will want to know the impact on you of being unable to get your medication. Cheers.


----------



## armyrules (24 Oct 2004)

Yeah I never thoght of that but I'm not taking my meds as it is and I'm doing fine without them.  Umm if you don't mind me asking How is Afghanistan?(weather, people, the morale of the troops) thanx for your help pbi hope to hear from u sonn take care and good luck


----------



## pbi (24 Oct 2004)

Your welcome. Take a look at:

http://army.ca/forums/threads/21410.0.html.

 or some of the other threads about Afgh. Cheers.


----------



## Gayson (25 Oct 2004)

I had a perscription to Ritalin before joining.  I stopped taking it a year before trying to join.  The CF told me I could not join because at times of Conflict it could be impossible to provide me the pyscho-stimulant(sp?) or other drugs.

I than got myself retested for ADD and during those tests I did not take the drug.  I scored well enough that when I sent the results back to the medical officers who put me down he decided I was fit for service and let me join!

Likely something similar will happen to you.  The recruiters will probably tell you that to join you will need a written letter from a doctor who has an expertise on your disability that says you can serve.  This document will than have to be sent waaay up for some CF medical officer to review.

If you can join you may look at a delay as long as 12 months.  It took a year for my ADD thing alone to get resolved before I could continue the recruitment process.  I than had to wait another 6 months due to the disorganization of recruitment and other bullshit.


Trust me, the wait IS worth it.  Do what you can to join and if you do get in you will most likely not regret it.

Also there were people on my DP1 Armoured Recuse course who got their 404's (military Drivers License) without having any civilian license.  The 404 allows a member to operate Military vehicles that they have become qualified to use.


----------



## armyrules (25 Oct 2004)

thanx for your help J. Gayson I hope that I don't have to wait that long cause I really want to join the forces after I finish Highschool this year is there any way that I could get it done earlier like maybe while I'm still in highschool? So I could get my 404 (military driver's license) but that wouldn't qualify me to drive on roads ina a car right? thanx again J. Gayson hope to hear from u soon


----------



## Gayson (25 Oct 2004)

the 404 is a peice of paper that says you are qualified to drive specific military vehicles.  It will list what vehicles you can drive.  The 404 licenses you for THOSE vehicles only.  That means that you would have the G equivalent of a civilian license, but for military vehicles only.  The 404 does not in anyway license you to drive around on civy street.

However the 404 can aid you in getting your license.

Every CF member who gets a 404 also must go through a defensive driving course provided by the CF as part of the requirements for the license.  The defensive driving course is a recognized DDC just like progams like young drivers.  You should even (like me) be given a peice of paper saying you have your DDC.

The DDC will allow you to go for your g2 8 months after the g1 instead after 12 months.  Also some insurance companies give a discount if you have your DDC.

It usually runs around 400 bucks (last time I checked) to take the DDC on civy street.  The CF provides this course for free and pays you to take it.  Thats a pretty sweet deal if you ask me.


----------



## armyrules (25 Oct 2004)

Thats a really swwett deal can I apply for this course as soon as I join or do I have to wait a certain amount of time? thanx for your help again


----------



## Gayson (25 Oct 2004)

It would depend on your trade.   I am an armoured recce crewman, so the qualification to drive an iltis was part of the training program I had to go through to become a QL3 / DP1 / fully trained private.   In other trades such as infantry the 404 is not part of the normal training (as I am aware), however almost anyone can take courses like drive and wheel and get their 404's.

You will probably have to take your BMQ and SQ before you can take any driving courses.

It is important to note however, that I am reservist.  If you are planning at joining the regs than the training plan will probably be different.


You should talk to a recruiter, they will be able to answer your questions ALOT better than I can.


----------



## AlphaCharlie (25 Oct 2004)

Do you need your civvie license to get your 404s?


----------



## D-n-A (25 Oct 2004)

AlphaCharlie said:
			
		

> Do you need your civvie license to get your 404s?




Here in 39 CBG, you do, either your full license or your N. Atleast thats what they told me was one of the requirments. I got my N an I'm signed up for the course. But like somone else here said, in their area, you don't need a civvie license to get on the course.


----------



## Gayson (25 Oct 2004)

It was a while ago, maybe they got the 416 but not the 404?


----------



## armyrules (26 Oct 2004)

so i guess I'll have to check with my recruiter cause I want to join the infantry thanx for everyones help


----------



## combat_medic (26 Oct 2004)

AoS: I personally know of people in 39 CBG who have taken the driver's course without a valid driver's license, or even a learner's permit. However, a civvie license does not allow you to drive army vehicles, and an army license does not allow you to drive civvie vehicles. There used to be a way to transfer the quals over, but not any longer.


----------

